# Donaus PT1100 (A3)



## kotch (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi guys

I am located in Thailand and in the process of researching the business of setting up a shop printing custom Tees.

I am looking at DTG printing... all the other shops out there at the moment use screen printing.

I have a few questions:

1) If I go with DTG does that mean my production costs will be lower or higher than screen print? Customers are usually businesses that are focussed on cost.

2) Has anybody heard of the following printer? It's one of the only ones I could find direct from manufacturer here in Thailand, which is useful for support issues when I have problems... How does it look to you?

Quick Details
Place of Origin: Thailand	Brand Name: Donaus	Model Number: Donaus PT1100 (A3)
Two tone: Black - white Gray
Specifications
The best way to print on apparel to make promotional, customized or personalized garments . It takes one minute per shirt.

Digital Direct To Garment Printer (DTG) and Flat based Printer DONAUS PT1100 (A3 Printer) 


Product Description:
Introducing the Donaus PT1100 direct to garment digital ink-jet printer. The perfect balance between efficiency and cost, this printer is the workhorse of small garment printing shops all around the world. This is the ideal garment printer for small shops and kiosks, fast, economical, and easy to use. Print from your home based business and sell online with little investment risk and good income opportunity.
The Donaus PT1100 is digital direct to garment printer or DTG that allows you to permanently print directly onto textile garments much like if you were printing onto regular sheets of paper.
Product Specifications:

Print size: A3 size 329mm * 483mm
Print head: Pre – engineered Micro Piezo ink jet 1440Nozzles
Print color: 5 color (2Black, Cyan, Magenta, Yellow)
Printing speed: A3(1440 dpi) /3min Max.
Height of object : 30 mm Max.
Printing weight: 25KG Max
printing precision: 5760*1440 dpi
Ink tank volume: 100ml
Ink type : Donaus super ink
Ink consumption : 80 cc print 50 to 70 pieces depending on the underlying color.
Power supply : 220v-240V 50 Hz 26W(low power consumption)
Printing interface: Hi speed USB 2.0
Applied Software: Photoshop ,Illustrator ,CorelDraw etc. 
Operation system: MS Window 95, MS Windows 98, MS Windows NT, MS Windows 2000, MS Windows XP, MS Windows 7, MS Windows Vista, 2003 / MAC
Net weight/Gross weight : 45KG - 65KG
Printer size: 615mm*500mm+90mm(trail)*320mm
VERY GREAT MACHINE COMES WITH EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO OPEN A SHIRT BUSINESS WELL EVERYTHING BUT A COMPUTER

Many Thanks


----------



## kotch (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi guys

The same factory also make this one as a smaller, less costly option:

Detailed Product Description

The best way to print on apparel to make promotional, customized or personalized garments . It takes one minute per shirt. 

Digital Direct To Garment Printer (DTG) and Flat based Printer
DONAUS PT13 (A4 Printer) 

Product Description:
Introducing the Donaus PT13 direct to garment digital ink-jet printer. The perfect balance between efficiency and cost, this printer is the workhorse of small garment printing shops all around the world. This is the ideal garment printer for small shops and kiosks, fast, economical, and easy to use. Print from your home based business and sell online with little investment risk and good income opportunity.
The Donaus PT13 is digital direct to garment printer or DTG that allows you to permanently print directly onto textile garments much like if you were printing onto regular sheets of paper.
Product Specifications:

Print size: A4 size 210mm * 297mm
Print head: piezoelectric ink jet 1440Nozzles
Print color: 4 color (Black, Cyan, Magenta, Yellow)
Printing speed: A4(1440 dpi) /3min Max.
Height of object : 10 mm Max.
Printing weight: 10KG Max
printing precision: high-resolution 5760 * 1440 dpi
Ink tank volume: 100ml
Ink type : Donaus super ink
Ink consumption : 80 cc print 50 to 70 pieces depending on the underlying color.
Power supply : 220 - 240V 50 HZ
Printing interface: Hi speed USB 2.0
Operation system: MS Window 95, MS Windows 98, MS Windows NT, MS Windows 2000, MS Windows XP, MS Windows 7, MS Windows Vista, 2003 / MAC
Applied Software: Photoshop ,Illustrator ,CorelDraw etc. 
Net weight/Gross weight : 35KG - 45KG
Printer size: 410mm*375mm*200mm


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

i wonder if the A3 one is based on the epson workforce 1100 ? certainly sounds like it with 2 blacks +CMYK, how much do they want for it ?


----------



## dimmy (Jul 6, 2011)

sodrisc said:


> i wonder if the A3 one is based on the epson workforce 1100 ? certainly sounds like it with 2 blacks +CMYK, how much do they want for it ?


5 ink channel. is ok for whites but not for black t-shirts


----------

